# GI: Spyder Auto Projector Headlights w/ DRL and LED Tail Lights (MK6)



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2011)

*GI: Spyder Auto Projector Headlights w/ DRL and LED Tail Lights (Golf MK6)*

DISCLAIMER TO MODERATORS: We are not listing prices or making sales (yet) but we would like to guage interest for these products. If there is enough interest we can discuss becoming a forum commercial advertiser and build a relationship with vwvortex and offer these lights at great prices for your members!! :thumbup:

Hello and greetings from Spyder Auto!

I'm sure many of you have seen the Dectane Projector w/ DRL head lights for the MK6 golf/gti and maybe other similar items on ebay. We at Spyder Auto are the manufacturer of these headlights and the US distributor.

We also have LED Tail lights (pictures below) that are distributed globally.

We would like to offer these lights at wholesale prices for the members of vwvortex!! Would anyone be interested in a GROUP BUY for these headlights and tail lights? I can guarantee our prices can't be beat and we will provide the best customer service!! We can discuss prices and such at a later time if there is an interest for these.

For those of you who haven't seen the headlights, here are some pictures for you:

We have these in Black










and in Chrome










We have many options for the LED TAIL LIGHTS:

BLACK










RED SMOKE










RED CLEAR










CHROME










Picture of the LEDs on










All comments and feedback would be greatly appreciated! If anyone has pictures of these lights on their vehicle please post it up and SPREAD THE WORD! The more people that are interested and _*later on*_have made the commitment to purchase, the cheaper we can offer them to you!


----------

